
Show HN: API documentation tool Doxyrest 2.0 - vovkos
https://github.com/vovkos/doxyrest
======
vovkos
In this major update: multi-language support (C-family, Lua, CMake),
configurable declaration coding style, highlights upon following hyperlinks,
footnotes, merging closely-related items into subgroups, support for unnamed
structs/union, etc. Various examples of application to open-source projects
included.

